# pic a internet por coaxial para domotica



## JemmyLanz (Feb 16, 2011)

hola amig@s;
he revisado unas 13 páginas de este foro buscando información y traigo una propuesta nueva sobre el tema de domótica o control industrial.
hay muchas opciones tanto caseras como comerciales, las dedicadas tipo x10, transmisión de datos por RF, WiFi, por cable como redes domésticas basadas en cable de par trenzado y rj45, serial 232 ó 485, módulos de transmisión de datos/vídeo/música a través de los cables eléctricos de la casa, incluso lujosos de transmisión por fibra óptica...

quiero proponer algo sencillo, que minimice el cableado y reduzca el ruido radiofónico, quiero rescatar el cable coaxial para red interna utilizando las antiguas tarjetas de red ISA con conector BNC y conectado a un pic que lleve el tema de control de luces, entrada de datos, etc, y de esta manera un sólo cable recorrerá la casa llevando la señal de módulo en módulo y por el cual circulará también internet, música, vídeo y cualquier otra cosa que nos apetezca, obviamente no a la mayor velocidad del mundo, pero sí de forma simple, e intercalar otro módulo/ordenador/cámara IP/dispositivo multimedia/etc será tan simple como cortar y poner una T en medio...

gogleando un poco en ingles he encontrado lo siguiente, muchas son soluciones caseras pero funcionando (incluso uno lo tiene conectado a internet y se puede acceder a él y cambiar los leds que estan encendido/apagado...!!)

http://www.janw.dommel.be/pic18f452-e.html 

3COM 3C509B Ethernet ISA card, HD4478 LCD Display, PIC18F452 y cristal 4Mhz 

el pic 18F452 tiene un servidor web que utiliza la tarjeta de red de 3com 3C509B y puede manejar un display LCD, en la web además muestra una modificación para utilizarlo con un cristal a 10Mhz; 



http://jalethernet.sourceforge.net/hard2.html 

tarjetas red compatible NE2000 y RTL8019AS 

este no me quedó muy claro... 



http://web.archive.org/web/20010605195901/www.rof.net/yp/alphaone/activities/electronics/3c509b/ 

este, a pesar de haberse perdido algunas cosas, me quedó muy claro, el pic es un servidor web con 5 salidas analógicas y 8 entradas digitales, 



http://www.expresspcb.com/Feedback/PicIsa/PicIsa.htm 

esta no tiene ninguna documentación, habría que intentar ver la web del autor, pero parece que el proyecto es una placa con un pic que permita utilizar cualquier tipo de tarjetas isa en el mercado para nuestros proyectos, en concreto lo muestra con una cámara por un lado y por el otro lado una tarjeta red, con lo cual ha fabricado una webcam por red... ya, ya, por pocos euros tenemos soluciones comerciales, aquí se intenta fabricar nuestras propias soluciones... 



http://picnic.sourceforge.net/ 

esto es un proyecto abierto para utilizar un pic y una tarjeta red isa como el servidor web más simple y pequeño del mundo... no ví detalle para memoria externa ni detalles de puertos I/O, pero para estudio sirve.. creo.. 



http://www.eix.co.uk/Ethernet/WWarticle.htm 

esta web es muy teórica pero también muy muy completa sobre un pic cómo servidor web a traves de una tarjeta red isa, y explica cuantas de las salidas y porqué del pic son utilizadas y para qué se pueden utilizar el resto, con esquemas. 



http://www.embedtronics.com/ethernet/ethmodule.html 

esto es un módulo comercial de micro tarjeta de red especialmente para PIC's pero con rj45... lo he puesto como ejemplo por si alguién encuentra lo mismo pero con cable coaxial... 

por desgracia todos los módulos de diferentes marcas para soluciones con pic's son de rj45 ó wifi... demaciado cableado... 



principalmente quiero discutir este tema, más adelante se podría discutir la posibilidad de además sobre esta red implementar una normal de par trenzado para conectar lo que sería los ordenadores que harían de multimedia/internet/música/telefonía en quizás los dormitorios y el salón y una hipotética oficina, dado que estos necesitarán más velocidad de datos, pero ya nos limitamos a quizás 4-6 cables de par trenzado en una casa normal mientras que módulos que describí arriba pensaba en uno u dos, según necesidad, por cuarto, zonas externas, etc, ya que se encargaran de las luces, sensores de movimiento, sensores de apertura de ventanas y puertas, incluso con cuantos grados de apertura, conteo de paso de personas por una puerta y sentido del paso, posibilidad de que la puerta sea eléctrica y pueda cerrarlas y trancarlos (útil para evitar que intrusos puedan acceder a los dormitorios y secuestrar a niños o ancianos si salta la alarma, bloqueándolos dentro de la casa o dejándolos salir si así lo comandamos, abriendo las puertas de forma remota a médicos, asistentes, policías...) y también las cámaras IP distribuidas dentro y fuera de una vivienda.

creo que la discución final de cómo y cuantos módulos es irrelevante, pues la idea de un sistema abierto es que de forma sencilla se pueda amplicar o modificar, lo interesante es que con poco dinero podamos disponer de un pic muy potente, utilizar esas tarjetas ISA obsoletas, y después que cada uno las ponga y controle como le parezca..

¿cómo ven la idea??

un saludo
Jemmy


----------

